# KHS Montana



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi there, I'm currently building a KHS Montana and was hoping to get some feedback/info/experiences of them. So far I can tell the range is pretty wide but more looking for anything from the earlier ones, Its an XT and fitted with a U brake on the chainstays so I'm guessing around 89/90, I've mailed KHS who've replied but still following up with a serial number check.

There not too common here (Scotland) so any snippets or comments would be appreciated


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

My only experience with them is this Montana Sport I flipped last year. It made for a good city-bike. The frame was a very nice True-Temper job, fitted with rather low-end parts. The Comp and Pro models were rather highly regarded, as I recall. With XT parts, I'm sure yours is nicer than the one I had.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Matt thats a great looking bike, nice balance to it and a white bike always looks classy.:thumbsup: Kashimax is pretty cool too. As for nicer still a bit of work to do, the frames still a bit grubby at the moment but hoping to rejuvinate the paint work rather than respray.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wasn't KHS started by an ex-Specialized guy? Their early bikes look like Specialized clones right down to the paint jobs. Which isn't really a bad thing.


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

KHS is/was an off shoot of Yamaha, yes keyboards and motorcycles. They are a long time frame builder for other companies. Knowledge Honor Strength (KHS). I always liked their stuff.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats great info guys, the Yamaha and Knowledge Honour Strength came outta leftfield there.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

kaiser2 said:


> See what happens when you have too much time on your hands?


Steef, glad you figured out you were logged in as me!


----------



## steef (Aug 22, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> Steef, glad you figured out you were logged in as me!


You forgot the picture....


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

steef said:


> You forgot the picture....


I love you, you love me, weeeee're a haaappy family...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

WEBERTIME said:


> Knowledge Honor Strength (KHS). I always liked their stuff.


I always wondered what KHS meant.

I had a Pro FZ, IIRC built with OX II. It was pretty light and a good ride once you adjusted to its twitchy nature.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> I always wondered what KHS meant.
> 
> I had a Pro FZ, IIRC built with OX II. It was pretty light and a good ride once you adjusted to its twitchy nature.


me too. a red one.
have the same memories...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine was blue-purple fade, was a SuperGo take-off frame. Came with a rigid fork and stem. I'm still using the stem on Richard, my Stan-bike, but the rest was sold in a fit of stupidity to buy an aluminum bike. The worst part is that I hated that aluminum bike. 

I'd like to find another Pro FZ, it'd make a great SSer. 17.5" anybody?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Since you reminded me of it - pictures!

My daughter is 19 now 

The pic of the bike by itself shows it in a rack I built for the back of my pick-up, I eventually expanded it to hold 3 bikes.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Since you reminded me of it - pictures!
> 
> My daughter is 19 now
> 
> The pic of the bike by itself shows it in a rack I built for the back of my pick-up, I eventually expanded it to hold 3 bikes.


Cool pics. Does that hill towards the back lead anywhere? I've always wanted a house where I could just pull the bike out the back door and hit the trails...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, that went up right on to a power/gas line cut, could ride for miles back there in the fall through spring after it was mowed.

This is what it looked like from a wider angle. Life was good then.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great stuff guys, whose is the build with the drops? Nice to see the frame built up a bit differently. This is coming on great guns, now have wheels/brakes shifters and mechs/saddle and post. Stem is needing a bit of surgery as it was bent and still looking for a chainset but coming together:thumbsup:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Yep, that went up right on to a power/gas line cut, could ride for miles back there in the fall through spring after it was mowed.
> 
> This is what it looked like from a wider angle. Life was good then.


nice...is that in WV?


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've posted this here before but i'll do it again:

Full XCD so nothing special but it is unique. She's a bit heavy but a hoot to ride. It also get a lot of compliments and "wows!":


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's mine. Going out the door soon. Mostly XT parts. I loved it for a long time in the 90s.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

sho220 said:


> nice...is that in WV?


Yep


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Yep, that went up right on to a power/gas line cut, could ride for miles back there in the fall through spring after it was mowed.
> 
> This is what it looked like from a wider angle. Life was good then.


they grow old so fast! ... while we adjust our bikes.:thumbsup:

mine was the same size KHS. seems the bigger sizes ride less twitchy. khs didn't believe in adjusting head angles for different sizes. a 72ºhead angle works better w/ a 42in than a 40.5in wheelbase.


----------



## cs124 (Jan 23, 2007)

I like 'em. Not relaxing to ride in the small sizes, but fun.

Mine' s here.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by *cs124*
> I like 'em. Not relaxing to ride in the small sizes, but fun.
> 
> Mine' s here.


Nice bike :thumbsup:

The trails I was riding when I had my KHS were the kind where if you relax for too long, you'll crash - don't ask me how I know (DAMHIK)  That bike worked great for me. Glad to see one still out there.


----------

